# Error ID = 0xC00D1199, Condition ID = 0x00000000



## Jscuzza (Aug 6, 2005)

I am trying to play MPG files and I keep getting that error. I have installed so many codecs and still nothing.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

What version of WMP?


----------



## Jscuzza (Aug 6, 2005)

Wmp 9


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Have you tried an uninstall/reinstall of WMP?


----------



## Jscuzza (Aug 6, 2005)

I'll try that now and get right back to you.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Ok. Good luck :up:


----------



## Jscuzza (Aug 6, 2005)

Stupid internet connection taking forever to download it...


----------



## Jscuzza (Aug 6, 2005)

Ok that did not work one bit..


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

See if this solution helps:

http://forums.techguy.org/t162709&highlight=0xC00D1199.html

Also, sometimes the DivX player is required: http://www.divx.com/


----------



## Allex (Aug 17, 2005)

Check for any unusual checked boxes in your Configuration System Utility, uncheck any you don't recognise and reboot. This fixed mine, I'd lost my sound drivers completely.


----------



## richard1123 (Aug 25, 2005)

ii have recently downloaded a movie clip from Ares Fileshare programme. it's supposed to be an avi file, but when the download completed it went into the corrupted files folder, becoming a 'STATE' file. i tried to open it with windows media player 10, but got this 'Windows Media Player cannot play the file. The Player might not support the file type or might not support the codec that was used to compress the file.' and 'C00D1199: Cannot play the file' with error 'Error ID = 0xC00D1199, Condition ID = 0x00000000' please help.
'


----------



## Georgia66 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi there,
I created a movie in windows movie maker and am getting the same error message. The movie plays in the movie maker but won't play in media player, quick time, DIVX, or VLC. What have I done wrong?


----------

